# Accountant General in Queensland (except brisbane/goldcost)



## rogue_shah (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi, 
I got a 489 visa, by sponsorship of govt of Queensland the 4 year visa allows me to live in regional Queensland which essentially means anywhere but Brisbane and Gold coast. 

My skill was 221111 Accountant General. Though I have worked as an accountant my work was not 'supervised' by a professional accountant. Hence, CPA Australia's assessment indicates they want me to study 6 exams and complete 3 years of work experience. 

I plan to come to Queensland sometime in next two months. Although I have no delusion that I would have to work my way up from the very bottom. I would like to ask for any suggestions and insight which I would otherwise learn only by spending time there or failures. 

To be a little more specific; where in Queensland would you guys advise me to go (as I can't settle in Brisbane/Goldcoast) and what position should I start with? etc.


----------



## murphmk (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi rogue-shah

How did you get on? Where have you settled? I'm keen to find out from you about the qualifications you had for your visa app - I'm working towards my accountant qualification in the uk via a non conventional route and wondered if this would hinder my chances of gaining the skilled visa when the time comes to me applying.


----------

